# Zipper for 6.3b - Beta Testers Wanted



## rbautch

I updated the Zipper (attached) to work with 6.3x software. I'm specifically looking for feedback on how it works with a previously unhacked virgin copy of 6.3x software. No support questions please - wait for the official release. 

edit 1/16: Attachment removed. Used download below. 
edit 1/18: Fixed a bug that caused 6.3 tivoapp patches not to run.
edit 1/19: Modified isomaker to ignore Instantcake iso if image is already present.

*edit 1/25: This version of the Zipper is now live on the website. Please post any further comments or questions in the Zipper thread.*


----------



## sk33t3r

I take it we need to extract this to the zippertool directory and then make a new iso, and then boot off the cd and run zipper.sh.

Im ready to do some testing


----------



## Tivogre

Should this replace zipper.sh on the tools disk? The file has no .sh extension, and does NOT appear to be a readable script. Did I have a download or extract error?


----------



## sk33t3r

The .sh is not there as of a few revisions ago. It is still executable.


----------



## ibooyaka

Sweet, thanks for the hard work! Can't wait to give it a try, does this help with backported drivers by any chance?


----------



## toohip

Very cool. I will give this a try. 


Looking forward to an updated enhancement script also. I have read other post where you say that the enhancement script works with 6.3 but I think you need TWP 1.4 to work with 6.3? No biggie as you could install that manually. I also think NCID needs to be updated to work correctly? Movieloader would be a nice addition. 


Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## BigBearf

Excellent! 
I downloaded the v63b.bak file but it does not look like the exec file that the other image files have. Do I just change the name to 000001 and use the new zipper? 

I will give it a try this weekend 
Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## sk33t3r

I used mfsrestore to put the 63b image on, then I ran guided setup because it has the original authors information.
Just ran zipper on my PC to make the zipper cd, that went fine, and just finished with tweak and that wwent fine as well. Just rebooted,more info coming soon.

Well TWP is up, I can telnet in, everything appears to be fine, Russ!!!!

Since I had done MFSRESTORE with v63b image, I told it to leave my image. This is a single 250g hard drive for testing only.

Mem: 69860K used, 21444K free, 0K shrd, 3508K buff, 33976K cached
Load average: 0.28, 0.47, 0.87 (State: S=sleeping R=running, W=waiting)


Standby is missing, I entered Y to move it and its GONE completely.

And the 63b.bak image had some things in the todo list so a clear and delete may be needed unless you want all that crap.


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for the feedback. As far as the image goes, I don't really care what's on it since I'm not distributing it, and right now there's technically no legal way to obtain an image other than using mfsbackup to create one yourself. I'm hoping DVRupgrade releases a 6.3 Instantcake soon. I think the standby issue has since been corrected by the author, so I just have to get the new version in there. 

There's two other things I'm interested in at this point:
1. Does it work with a wireless adapter?
2. Does it still work with 3.1.5f?

Feedback from other users is still welcome.


----------



## sk33t3r

I dont have a wireless adapter, and Im still waiting on the clear and delete to finish up, its been over an hour, then I can try it on 3.1.5f

I tried forcing a call on my 3.1.5f stock image but it never did download the 63b slices

Clear and delete is done , I just noticed no 30sc skip, it goes straight to the end


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> I dont have a wireless adapter, and Im still waiting on the clear and delete to finish up, its been over an hour, then I can try it on 3.1.5f
> 
> I tried forcing a call on my 3.1.5f stock image but it never did download the 63b slices
> 
> Clear and delete is done , I just noticed no 30sc skip, it goes straight to the end


No tivoapp patches are in the Zipper/Enhancement script for 6.3. That will be my next project.


----------



## sk33t3r

Anything else you want to look at before I blast this drive tommorow. Are you going to look at adding bufferhack in the next release?


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> Anything else you want to look at before I blast this drive tommorow. Are you going to look at adding bufferhack in the next release?


Blast away. Even though I love bufferhack, I can't add it without the author's permission, which ain't going to happen.


----------



## Tivogre

I've run through the process multiple times; I am not getting networking. I am using an FA120.

I elected to restore the 6.3b image.

I answered N to wireless networking. Got messages:

usb.map location could not be determined.
Skipping usb.map mods for backported drivers...
Appending usb.map for backported drivers...
Backing up old drivers to xxxxx... Installing new drivers...
Please enter a static address for your tivo:

When I boot the Tivo, it's like the USB driver's aren't getting installed. NO lights on the FA120 at all.

Re-executed the zipper with a 3.1 image; all is well; networking works with the same FA120.

What should I check / try?


----------



## sk33t3r

I had some issues with this version as well.


----------



## Tivogre

Tivogre said:


> I've run through the process multiple times; I am not getting networking. I am using an FA120.
> 
> I elected to restore the 6.3b image.
> 
> I answered N to wireless networking. Got messages:
> 
> usb.map location could not be determined.
> Skipping usb.map mods for backported drivers...
> Appending usb.map for backported drivers...
> Backing up old drivers to xxxxx... Installing new drivers...
> Please enter a static address for your tivo:
> 
> When I boot the Tivo, it's like the USB driver's aren't getting installed. NO lights on the FA120 at all.
> 
> Re-executed the zipper with a 3.1 image; all is well; networking works with the same FA120.
> 
> What should I check / try?


Well, I feel like an idiot... but I have solved my own problem.

When creating the iso image for the zipper disc, I was placing BOTH my downloaded 6.3b image AND the InstantCake iso in the zipper tools folder. The creation process for the zipper iso was extracting the instantcake 3.15f image, replacing my 6.3b image on the zipper disc.

DOH!

Clearly, 6.3b networking hacks DO NOT work with a 3.15f image.

Perhaps the instructions can / should be modified to acomodate those who are using an image from a different source than Instantcake NOT to put the IC iso into zipper tools.


----------



## sk33t3r

But you can put the 63b.bak file in the zipper_tools dir jsut rename it to 000001, and zipper will ask if you want to restore that image. Then once restore is done it will run the zipper install.


----------



## Tivogre

sk33t3r said:


> But you can put the 63b.bak file in the zipper_tools dir jsut rename it to 000001, and zipper will ask if you want to restore that image. Then once restore is done it will run the zipper install.


Yes. I am aware; that is what I was attempting. What I'm saying is that if you put the v63b.bak file in the zipper tools (renamed to 000001), AND you put the PTV iso in the zipper tools too, the iso maker for zipper OVERWRITES your 6.3 000001 file with the 000001 file from the PTV iso.

Lesson: if you qre supplying your own 000001 back-up image file, DO NOT put the PTV iso in the zipper tools directory.


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> Yes. I am aware; that is what I was attempting. What I'm saying is that if you put the v63b.bak file in the zipper tools (renamed to 000001), AND you put the PTV iso in the zipper tools too, the iso maker for zipper OVERWRITES your 6.3 000001 file with the 000001 file from the PTV iso.
> 
> Lesson: if you qre supplying your own 000001 back-up image file, DO NOT put the PTV iso in the zipper tools directory.


I'll fix this to check for the 00001 image first. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sk33t3r

Tivogre said:


> Yes. I am aware; that is what I was attempting. What I'm saying is that if you put the v63b.bak file in the zipper tools (renamed to 000001), AND you put the PTV iso in the zipper tools too, the iso maker for zipper OVERWRITES your 6.3 000001 file with the 000001 file from the PTV iso.
> 
> Lesson: if you qre supplying your own 000001 back-up image file, DO NOT put the PTV iso in the zipper tools directory.


Yeah I found that out myself the other day. all is well now. Im off to test on a 315f image. Well 3.1.5f with zipp27 is up, tivoweb, telnet, ftp.







I renamed my virgin 3.1.5f image to 000001 and raan the iso bat maker and used the iso.


----------



## Da Goon

Gave this a shot tonight, and it seems to be working fine with 3.1.5f. I built my boot disc with IC 3.1.5f image, and running the zipper gave no errors in the pc. After running the script I mounted the new drive and poked around for a bit and everything was in place. Booting up the first time went fine. Only errors on serial were for fakecall (which worked fine after running tweak.sh) and networking was working good (Airlink ASOHOUSB) with the ip address I set earlier.

The only error the enhancement script had was : No such file or directoryh when installing gotomydvr. After running it, ps showed all hacks running. 
I installed hackman and edited installSw.itcl, ftp'd over 6.3b slices, and about to manually upgrade without copying any hacks or dd'ing my kernel over. The only thing I changed was bootpage so I could watch the bootup as it updated to 6.3b "naturally."

I'm rebooting now and installing 6.3b. Once it's up and running I'll try the zipper on it.


----------



## Da Goon

6.3b installed fine, and after putting the drive back in my pc the zipper went fine as well without any errors. While booting up all looked good on serial, and telnet/ftp access popped up at the appropriate ip address. The only error I got while running tweak.sh was the same as above for the gotomydvr client.

After running tweak and rebooting, network access was fine, but there were a few hiccups. TWP would not connect, and when I tried to run it manually it showed that the server was running. Also, ps seemed to be broken, spitting out different errors via serial and telnet. Otherwise all hacks seemed to be running (except tivoapp patches of course.)

I copied over a few of my logs and poked around a bit, and everything seemed to be there, but I don't have any more time to mess with it right now. So far it seems to work fine with 3.1.5f and 6.3b.


----------



## sk33t3r

Im going to test on 6.3b later today. 315f is still up and running after 12 hours


----------



## rbautch

rbautch said:


> I'll fix this to check for the 00001 image first. Thanks for the feedback.


Done..


----------



## stevecon

Russ,

Can I run this over a zippered 3.1.5f - slicer'ed to 6.3a - TiVO (ie: rezipper a faulty previous installation)?


----------



## rbautch

stevecon said:


> Russ,
> 
> Can I run this over a zippered 3.1.5f - slicer'ed to 6.3a - TiVO (ie: rezipper a faulty previous installation)?


Yes.


----------



## Lord Vader

Does everyone know that there now is an Instantcake 6.3b version available (not an unsliced version; rather, the whole 6.3b image is available)? I got the Email from Lou last night.


----------



## PJO1966

Lord Vader said:


> Does everyone know that there now is an Instantcake 6.3b version available (not an unsliced version; rather, the whole 6.3b image is available)? I got the Email from Lou last night.


So, providing we don't have any recordings we care to keep, we can create a new zipper disk with the 6.3b Instant Cake, pull the drive out of the TiVo, and start from scratch?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup. No need to slice or anything. Just apply Instantcake 6.3b and voila! That's it, unless one wishes to Zipper and tweak, of course.


----------



## PJO1966

Lord Vader said:


> Yup. No need to slice or anything. Just apply Instantcake 6.3b and voila! That's it, unless one wishes to Zipper and tweak, of course.


If the drive is already tweaked, will using Instant Cake alone wipe out the existing tweaks?


----------



## Da Goon

PJO1966 said:


> If the drive is already tweaked, will using Instant Cake alone wipe out the existing tweaks?


Instantcake will wipe out everything regardless of what's there. IC restores a full image overwriting anything on the disk.


----------



## NytOwl666

Are we going to get a newer TWP with Hackman in this rev? Would also like to have more granularity on which hacks. Family hates the 30sec skip.

With the existing Tweak.sh, for some reason the uninstall does not fix up the author file right across re-runs and we get multiple starts for EndPad, TWP, etc. Almost seems like we need to have it call out to an external script or put better markers for removal later.

I'm new to the TiVo hacking world, but has anyone come up with a way to ensure things like drivers survive across reboots/upgrades. Something like a daemon in the background or something that catches/get's called in reboots/restarts?

My suspicion is that unless the new D* "owner" gets it right and goes back to TiVo, 6.3b may be it for a while. Sad really... But with code freeze we also have opportunities. Perhaps we can take hack unification even further and really come up with something that sets TiVo free!

You guys are Awesome! Hope I can repay the favor.

Peace


----------



## temp357

Hey man,
If we are turning this thread into a wish list, how about including a script to check for slices and upgrade the DVR to 6.3?



thanks


----------



## sk33t3r

Its not a wish list, some were testing the latest zipper. At first their were issues not they appear to all be fixed.

Thanks Russ.

And I have no reason to buy more software from those guys. Someone put up a 63b image, just restore that image and run zipper done deal and best of all its FREE, well except the $5 lba48 image you needed before.


----------



## NytOwl666

Guess my bad again. It's unclear where issues/suggestions are to be posted.

Been through a dozen+ iterations using the script so far and had challenges.


Rerunning tweak resulted in dup entries in the author file.

The dup author issue has caused dead processes/conflicts making TWP not respond.

Rerunning tweak resulted in an overwritte/downgrade of TWP V1.3.1, which has been out a while, to 1.3.0 and all modules (Hackman) "lost."

Rerunning tweak after a slice did not set all the enhancements or it's hard to tell.

Rerunning tweak after slice downloaded a new script that resulted in gotomydvr not installed/script abort and the standby menu item to disappear.

If all of these need to be somewhere else, plz point me.

Russ: no slams on you. Your work is MUCH appreciated. I come from the school of if you don't know, you can't fix it. Just want to spare others the 40+ hours I've spend doing it one more time and having to troubleshoot. It's so close to sweetness...

Thanks

Peace


----------



## sk33t3r

Russ I had to issues with zipper on 63b, standby is no where to be found, music and photos are gone WOOHOO, and no 30 sec skip. I just reran tweak and need to reboot. We shall see.

Reran tweak and reboot, new splash screen is there but still no standby or 30 sec skip


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> Russ I had to issues with zipper on 63b, standby is no where to be found, music and photos are gone WOOHOO, and no 30 sec skip. I just reran tweak and need to reboot. We shall see.
> 
> Reran tweak and reboot, new splash screen is there but still no standby or 30 sec skip


Great, thanks. Sounds like we're close. Try running the SuperpatchStandby script and 30-sec tivoapp patch manually to see if they work. Here's the 30-sec skip patch the script uses:


Code:


echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220

Did the script correctly identify your tivo software version? Should have been something like:


Code:


"Applying the following patches for 6.3b software:"

Can you verify any of the other patches worked? Try recording a few shows (or partials) and run /busybox/ciphercheck to see if new recordings are encrypted.


----------



## Tivogre

I can confirm that 30 second skip works, and that disable encryption works.

Can anyone else check and see if the ps command causes a sement fault for you on 6.3b?


----------



## John_Hatchett

I tried out zipper 2.7 beta for 6.3b and am not having any joy. I made my zipper iso using the dvrupgrade lba48 iso, the 63b.bak (renamed to 000001) and the set_mrv.../ superpatch_67...

I saw some errors while running zipper, mainly with trying to extract the busybox tar but I think that is just an eof error because all the busybox files and links seem to have made it to the tivo drive.

When I boot up the tivo, I never get the power or link lights on the airlink usb adapter. Do I need to copy jamie's backported drivers into the zipper_tools directory or something? 

I have the drive out and mounted on the pc if you want me to check for things.

update .....

the zipper_isomaker.bat/miso.exe inserted 0 byte files for things like busybox.tar, rbautch_files.tgz, rc.sysinit.author, etc... 

After editing the image with Nero and adding complete files to the disk, everything started working much better. not sure if the miso.exe is the problem or something else yet.


----------



## sk33t3r

Ya know I wonder if it something to do with the 6.3b that I have on my site that I found on DD. That is the only 63b image I have since my 315f never updated from dtv.


I know if I try to see what running with ps-ax i get a segmentation fault

And for 30 second skip no joy after running echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek
=6713220


4+0 records in
4+0 records out

And no joy on encrpytion.

busybox/ciphercheck
CipherCheck - based on CipherCheck.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK

TyStream encryption is currently enabled.

Here is the status of your current recordings:

Encrypted CSO Set Stream Name
--------- ------- -----------
Yes Yes Deep Impact

And here is TOP

Mem: 76840K used, 14464K free, 0K shrd, 3760K buff, 41264K cached
Load average: 1.07, 1.65, 2.13 (State: S=sleeping R=running, W=waiting)

PID STATUS RSS POL PRI %CPU %MEM COMMAND]
282 S 16M FIFO 10 11.8 18.3 myworld
279 S 16M FIFO 10 9.2 18.3 myworld
7399 R 596 NONE 0 7.1 0.6 top
280 S 16M FIFO 10 1.9 18.3 myworld
223 S 16M RR 5 1.7 18.3 myworld
250 S 16M RR 5 1.5 18.3 myworld
266 S 16M RR 5 1.2 18.3 myworld
275 S 16M FIFO 10 1.2 18.3 myworld
7394 S 16M RR 5 1.2 18.3 myworld
257 S 9176 NONE 0 1.2 10.0 ApgManager
213 S 9176 NONE 0 1.0 10.0 ApgManager
281 S 16M FIFO 10 0.8 18.3 myworld
273 S 16M FIFO 10 0.8 18.3 myworld
242 S 1632 RR 8 0.8 1.7 dssappAV
251 S 16M RR 5 0.5 18.3 myworld
214 S 9176 NONE 0 0.5 10.0 ApgManager
6646 S 5172 RR 5 0.3 5.6 huxley
227 S 1632 RR 6 0.3 1.7 dssappAV
244 S 1632 RR 10 0.3 1.7 dssappAV
538 S 16M RR 5 0.1 18.3 myworld

I am going to try redoing the 6,3b image, clear and delete evything and then run zipper beta


What image did you other guys use??


----------



## sk33t3r

Im running tweak again with the same image, heres the log from the install, this time I selected N for express, just to try it, I normally hit Y.

HR10250-TiVo# cd /hacks
HR10250-TiVo# tweak.sh

Enhancements directory detected. You must uninstall the previous version
of Enhancements before you install this one.
Would you like to uninstall the previous version now? [y/n]: y
Removing directories and files...
Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
rm: /TivoWebPlus: is a directory
Deleting cron Installation...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Original fakecall not found, skipping restore...
Restoring original usb drivers...
Deleting the profile...
Restoring original author file
Restoring original splash screen...
Done!

Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
--02:55:55-- http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz
=> `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz'
Resolving www.mastersav.com... 69.90.236.30
Connecting to www.mastersav.com|69.90.236.30|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 3,802,636 (3.6M) [application/x-compressed]

100%[====================================>] 3,802,636 290.11K/s ETA 00:00

02:56:14 (287.82 KB/s) - `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz' saved [3802636/380263
6]

Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n

Tivo software version is: 6.3b-01-2-357
Detected new image was installed, clearing Error #51...
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel: 2.4.20
Your Tivo model's code name is: phoenix
Your Tivo is an HR10-250 HD DirecTivo

Installing new profile with aliases...
Checking for existing profile...
No existing profile detected, proceeding with installation of new
profile with the following aliases for easy keystroke entry:

1.MOUNT READ WRITE = rw (instead of "mount -o remount,rw /")
2.MOUNT READ ONLY = ro (instead of "mount -o remount,ro /")
3.START TIVOWEBPLUS WITH CONSOLE = twp
4.FIND THE LOCATION OF A FILE = ffind (instead of "find / -name")
5.EDIT YOUR rc.sysinit.author FILE = author
6.EDIT YOUR CRONTAB = root
7.RESTART TIVOWEBPLUS FROM BASH= twprs
8.START GOTOMYDVR CLIENT=gotomydvr

Adding the /enhancements directory to your PATH statement..
Do you want to install the joe text editor? [y/n]: y
Do you want to make joe your default editor? [y/n]: y
Replacing "vi" with "joe" in your profile aliases...

Enter a short name for this tivo here: HR10250
Modifying your bash prompt with name "HR10250"
Do you want to add color to your bash prompt? [y/n]: y

Checking network settings...
The following IP parameters found in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.152
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS
Do you want to install netperf network performance tool? [y/n] :y
Netperf will measure MRV speed between this tivo and another "target" tivo.

The IP address of this tivo is 192.168.1.152. Enter the IP address of the target
tivo here: 192.168.1.151

Adding the alias "speed" to your profile to run netperf...

Do you want to add additional target tivos? [y/n]: n
After rebooting, type "speed" at bash to measure MRV speed between 192.168.1.152
and 192.168.1.151

Appending your author file to run netserver on reboot...

Make sure you run this script on all target tivos before use.

Do you want to install channel logos? [y/n]: y
Loading channel logo slices. This will take a minute...

Do you want to replace the "Almost There" splash screen [y/n]: y
Backing up existing splash screen...
Replacing splash screen...

Do you want to install callerID on your Tivo? [y/n]: n
Skipping callerID installation...

Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft padding all recorded shows? [y/n]:
n
Skipping EndPad(Plus) installation...

Appending usb.map for backported drivers...

Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers for increased speed of
MRV tranfers and video extraction? [y/n]: y
Backing up old driver(s) to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers.
Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]: y
Tivowebplus plus several awesome modules, including...
Channelprefs, Batch Play, Netconfig, Backup, and Manual Record...
Installing TWP in root directory...
Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup

appending fakecall.tcl to log entries in cronlog-main...

Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y

Creating user definitions...
Creating required cron directories...
copying the crondtab where crond expects it
appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run crond on startup

Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?
Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]: y
Appending crontab to run safereboot every Sunday and Wednesday at 3:25am CST...

Do you want to archive your logs every week before wiping them? [y/n]: n
Skipping log archiving...

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? [y/n]: y
Existing backup.itcl module detected. Good...
Appending crontab with weekly season pass backup task...

Do you want to make a backup of your season passes and wishlists right now? [y/n
]: n
Skipping instant backup...

Do you want to customize your Tivo menus? [y/n]: y
Do you want to move the "Standby" item to the main menu? [y/n]: y
Do you want to remove the "Music & Photos" item from the main menu? [y/n]: y

Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: n
starting sc62remove.tcl...

Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/out2osd to /var/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/out2osd.conf to /var/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/fonts to /var/hack/share
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron to /var/spool
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs to /var/spool/cron

Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: n
Skipping gotomydvr installation

Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...


----------



## sk33t3r

heres another error

./superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl

superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
(C) 05/08/2005 by NutKase, et al - COMMERCIAL USE PROHIBITED

Credit goes to CapablePerson66, rc3105, and others who wish to
remain anonymous. We thank ESPECIALLY alldeadhomiez for his time and knowledge.

All errors are the fault of Anonymous  .

Your TiVo Software version is 6.3b-01-2-357
Please write down your TiVo Software version.

Error: Version 6.3b-01-2-357 is not supported.


But fakecall appears to be working. Time to blast another image on this drive.


----------



## MurrayW

I ran into some problems trying to apply the 30 sec skip, backdoors, no encryption hacks manually after I had updated my hacked HR10-250 to 6.3b. After limited success recovering from my mistakes I decided to re-zipper my drive and thought that this would be a good opportunity to try the beta zipper for 6.3b.

I followed the instructions for preparing the zipper tools and had all the required files with the exception of the image iso since I already had a working 6.3b image. I burned 4 different CD's in an attempt to get it to work and I had the same problems every time. When the zipper script would begin, it would say that there was no set_mrv_name and exited. I definitely had SET_MRV_NAME_67.tcl in the iso. On one attempt I even renamed SET_MRV_NAME_67.tcl to set_mrv_name.tcl with the same non-success.

I then took my 6.2 zipper CD that I had prepared in December and tried with that. I did not get the SET_MRV_NAME_67.tcl error, it asked me for the IP addresses and said it completed successfully...so this looked like it worked.

When I put the drive back into the DirecTiVo, it rebooted and I was able to telnet into it. When I tied to run sh tweak.sh, I entered the command and hit Enter and nothing happens. I just get a blinking cursor and it never returns to the bash prompt. I can close the telnet session, start a new one and reconnect without any problem. Or if I hit Ctrl C it brings me back to the bash prompt.

Any ideas on what is going on or what I can do?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> Im running tweak again with the same image, heres the log from the install, this time I selected N for express, just to try it, I normally hit Y.
> 
> HR10250-TiVo# cd /hacks
> HR10250-TiVo# tweak.sh
> 
> Enhancements directory detected. You must uninstall the previous version
> of Enhancements before you install this one.
> Would you like to uninstall the previous version now? [y/n]: y
> Removing directories and files...
> Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
> rm: /TivoWebPlus: is a directory
> Deleting cron Installation...
> Skipping CallerID uninstall...
> Original fakecall not found, skipping restore...
> Restoring original usb drivers...
> Deleting the profile...
> Restoring original author file
> Restoring original splash screen...
> Done!
> 
> Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> --02:55:55-- http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz
> => `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz'
> Resolving www.mastersav.com... 69.90.236.30
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com|69.90.236.30|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
> Length: 3,802,636 (3.6M) [application/x-compressed]
> 
> 100%[====================================>] 3,802,636 290.11K/s ETA 00:00
> 
> 02:56:14 (287.82 KB/s) - `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz' saved [3802636/380263
> 6]
> 
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!


If you let tweak.sh download a new set of scripts, it's going to overwrite the beta version with the current version that doesn't support 6.3. If you run tweak.sh multiple times, it's best to run the uninstall script, and then FTP the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the beta zipper.


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> heres another error
> 
> ./superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
> 
> superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
> (C) 05/08/2005 by NutKase, et al - COMMERCIAL USE PROHIBITED
> 
> Credit goes to CapablePerson66, rc3105, and others who wish to
> remain anonymous. We thank ESPECIALLY alldeadhomiez for his time and knowledge.
> 
> All errors are the fault of Anonymous  .
> 
> Your TiVo Software version is 6.3b-01-2-357
> Please write down your TiVo Software version.
> 
> Error: Version 6.3b-01-2-357 is not supported.
> 
> But fakecall appears to be working. Time to blast another image on this drive.


You get this error because 6.3b is not supported by superpatch. Superpatch is not used by the script to patch your tivoapp.


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> I can confirm that 30 second skip works, and that disable encryption works.
> 
> Can anyone else check and see if the ps command causes a sement fault for you on 6.3b?


I recently replaced the busybox version of ps in my tivo utilities archive. Do you get an error just when you type "ps", or is it when you use ps with switches/options? Here is the binary I'm using. Try FTPing it to your tivo, and see if it exhibits the same behavior.


----------



## Tivogre

rbautch said:


> I recently replaced the busybox version of ps in my tivo utilities archive. Do you get an error just when you type "ps", or is it when you use ps with switches/options? Here is the binary I'm using. Try FTPing it to your tivo, and see if it exhibits the same behavior.


No joy. Same results with the new ps file.

With no flags, my result from ps is:

Segmentation fault

If i use ps -ef (what I originally tried when I found the problem):

warning: '-' deprecated; use 'ps ef' , not 'ps -ef'


----------



## John_Hatchett

I am getting the same segmentation fault error with ps.


----------



## JamieP

John_Hatchett said:


> I am getting the same segmentation fault error with ps.


It's been covered over at DDB in the "Finally ... 6.3!" thread.

A workaround is to use the *-n* ps option.


----------



## John_Hatchett

rbautch,

Suggestion for zipper. When zipper is checking for the existence of all the various files on the cdrom, check for zero byte files in case miso.exe created a bad iso image. Don't know why several files got truncated when making the image but I ran zipper_isomaker.bat several times with the same results. 

I didn't have a problem last month when I made a 3.1.5f zipper cd.

The beta tweak.sh/rbautch_files.tgz seems to work well and I followed up with applying several tivoapp patches manually from the bash prompt. I'll give a day and look at adding mfs_ftpd. It would be nice to be able to drop an mfs_ftpd package into the zipper tools directory and have zipper/tweak.sh install this nice gem as well.


----------



## rbautch

John_Hatchett said:


> rbautch,
> 
> Suggestion for zipper. When zipper is checking for the existence of all the various files on the cdrom, check for zero byte files in case miso.exe created a bad iso image. Don't know why several files got truncated when making the image but I ran zipper_isomaker.bat several times with the same results.
> 
> I didn't have a problem last month when I made a 3.1.5f zipper cd.
> 
> The beta tweak.sh/rbautch_files.tgz seems to work well and I followed up with applying several tivoapp patches manually from the bash prompt. I'll give a day and look at adding mfs_ftpd. It would be nice to be able to drop an mfs_ftpd package into the zipper tools directory and have zipper/tweak.sh install this nice gem as well.


mfs_ftp can't be included without permission from the author, which won't happen. tweak.sh installs all the tivoapp patches already (see early posts in this thread), so I'm not sure why you ran the manual patches. Did the patches not run for you? Good suggestion on checking for 0 byte files.


----------



## MurrayW

MurrayW said:


> I ran into some problems trying to apply the 30 sec skip, backdoors, no encryption hacks manually after I had updated my hacked HR10-250 to 6.3b. After limited success recovering from my mistakes I decided to re-zipper my drive and thought that this would be a good opportunity to try the beta zipper for 6.3b.
> 
> I followed the instructions for preparing the zipper tools and had all the required files with the exception of the image iso since I already had a working 6.3b image. I burned 4 different CD's in an attempt to get it to work and I had the same problems every time. When the zipper script would begin, it would say that there was no set_mrv_name and exited. I definitely had SET_MRV_NAME_67.tcl in the iso. On one attempt I even renamed SET_MRV_NAME_67.tcl to set_mrv_name.tcl with the same non-success.
> 
> I then took my 6.2 zipper CD that I had prepared in December and tried with that. I did not get the SET_MRV_NAME_67.tcl error, it asked me for the IP addresses and said it completed successfully...so this looked like it worked.
> 
> When I put the drive back into the DirecTiVo, it rebooted and I was able to telnet into it. When I tied to run sh tweak.sh, I entered the command and hit Enter and nothing happens. I just get a blinking cursor and it never returns to the bash prompt. I can close the telnet session, start a new one and reconnect without any problem. Or if I hit Ctrl C it brings me back to the bash prompt.
> 
> Any ideas on what is going on or what I can do?
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


Anyone have any ideas on why I am getting this error message when I run the zipper beta? _*no set_mrv_name*_. The file is definitely on the zipper CD.
thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> Anyone have any ideas on why I am getting this error message when I run the zipper beta? _*no set_mrv_name*_. The file is definitely on the zipper CD.
> thanks,
> Murray


After mounting your CD-rom drive, but before running the Zipper, navigate to your CD and check for the file. It's possible something like your burner software truncated the filename or mangled it somewhere along the way. Also make sure you are mounting your CDrom drive exactly as described in the instructions - remember that case matters.

also: if you enter 357 for the service number, it should skip the check for superpatch altogether.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> After mounting your CD-rom drive, but before running the Zipper, navigate to your CD and check for the file. It's possible something like your burner software truncated the filename or mangled it somewhere along the way. Also make sure you are mounting your CDrom drive exactly as described in the instructions - remember that case matters.
> 
> also: if you enter 357 for the service number, it should skip the check for superpatch altogether.


Russ, thanks for the quick response.


Mounted the CD-rom, navigated to the CD and found: *SET_MRV_NAME_67.TCL* (all upper case) as the file name.
Used all lower case for mounting the CD-rom (master on my 2nd IDE channel): *mount /dev/hdc /cdrom*
mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
Still got the same error...see below

This is what I get when I run the zipper: */cdrom/zipper*



Code:


Now running the Zipper version 2.7...

Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number:  [B]357[/B]
Are you using 6.3x software? [y/n]:  [B]y[/B]
Tailoring hacks for 6.3x software...
Checking your Zipper CD..
set_mrv_name is not on the Zipper CD.  Exiting...

thanks again for your help.

Murray


----------



## Lord Vader

Try remaking the Zipper CD and see if that helps.


----------



## MurrayW

Lord Vader said:


> Try remaking the Zipper CD and see if that helps.


I tried 4 different times already! 

Post #43


MurrayW said:


> I ran into some problems trying to apply the 30 sec skip, backdoors, no encryption hacks manually after I had updated my hacked HR10-250 to 6.3b. After limited success recovering from my mistakes I decided to re-zipper my drive and thought that this would be a good opportunity to try the beta zipper for 6.3b.
> 
> I followed the instructions for preparing the zipper tools and had all the required files with the exception of the image iso since I already had a working 6.3b image. *I burned 4 different CD's* in an attempt to get it to work and I had the same problems every time. When the zipper script would begin, it would say that there was no set_mrv_name and exited. I definitely had SET_MRV_NAME_67.tcl in the iso. On one attempt I even renamed SET_MRV_NAME_67.tcl to set_mrv_name.tcl with the same non-success.
> 
> I then took my 6.2 zipper CD that I had prepared in December and tried with that. I did not get the SET_MRV_NAME_67.tcl error, it asked me for the IP addresses and said it completed successfully...so this looked like it worked.
> 
> When I put the drive back into the DirecTiVo, it rebooted and I was able to telnet into it. When I tied to run sh tweak.sh, I entered the command and hit Enter and nothing happens. I just get a blinking cursor and it never returns to the bash prompt. I can close the telnet session, start a new one and reconnect without any problem. Or if I hit Ctrl C it brings me back to the bash prompt.
> 
> Any ideas on what is going on or what I can do?
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> I tried 4 different times already!
> 
> Post #43


Since you don't need set_mrv_name for 6.3, I removed that check for 6.3 tivos - new version now posted. If every other file on your CD is also all caps, something else will probably fail, so you'll need to figure out what's converting everything to all caps. It's not uncommon to see all caps when you view the iso in Windows, but when you view it in Linux or a Linux boot CD, filenames should remain unchanged.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> Since you don't need set_mrv_name for 6.3, I removed that check for 6.3 tivos - new version now posted. If every other file on your CD is also all caps, something else will probably fail, so you'll need to figure out what's converting everything to all caps. It's not uncommon to see all caps when you view the iso in Windows, but when you view it in Linux or a Linux boot CD, filenames should remain unchanged.


The only 2 files that were all uppercase were the 2 I downloaded from the "other" forum -- superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl and set_mrv_name_67.tcl

I just redownloaded them and they are both all lowercase. I am not sure how they became uppercase, but I will try again with these new lowercase filenames.

I realize that this new version may not use superpatch, but is it OK that the N and K of NutKase are uppercase?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> The only 2 files that were all uppercase were the 2 I downloaded from the "other" forum -- superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl and set_mrv_name_67.tcl
> 
> I just redownloaded them and they are both all lowercase. I am not sure how they became uppercase, but I will try again with these new lowercase filenames.
> 
> I realize that this new version may not use superpatch, but is it OK that the N and K of NutKase are uppercase?
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


 Yes, ok. It only looks to see if the file starts with "superpatch*"


----------



## Tonedeaf

I previously hacked my HR10-250 when it was 3.1, I then let it upgrade to 6.3 with the few tweaks that were posted awhile back.

I hadn't done anything with this Tivo since the initial roll out of 6.3 etc for this Tivo. I know that zippering the unit with 6.3 on it was a problem as the network was a challenge to get to work unless you could access via serial cable.

Does the network adapters now work with this latest zipper or would I still need a serial cable?


----------



## Sorcerer

Hi everyone, 

I have two HR10-250s -- I have a Netgear FA120 that I was using in my "old" HR10-250 and I was attempting to use a D-Link DUB-E100 (H/W Ver: B1) for my "new" HR10-250. 

I had problems at first attempting to use the DUB-E100 -- networking was a no-go. Both the LINK light and TX/RX light are lit up, but no joy trying to ping my adapter (or telnet or anything else, obviously). I've verified this adapter does work in a PC, so it's not a defective part.

I finally decided to "borrow" my Netgear FA120 for the attempted zipper/6.3b installation and that worked great. 

I was able to use the beta Zipper script and the Instant Cake 6.3b image to successfully get my "new" HR10-250 up and running to my satisfaction. It's been up and running smoothly for two days.


From all the reading I've been doing, I'm certain the D-Link problems have nothing to do with the Zipper script. 

I have had absolutely no luck following any of the various methods of trying to get the D-Link DUB-E100 working on either my old or new HR10-250. 

If anyone has any suggestions on anything else to try for this adapter or other suggestions for adapters that will work with the HR10-250/Zipper/6.3b software combination, I'd appreciate it! 

Thanks rbautch for all the work on the updated script. I had been trying to go 3.1.5f to 6.3b via slicer and slices and it was frustrating as all get-out!

As soon as I can watch all my saved shows on my "old" HR10-250, I'm planning on following the same path to use your Zipper script to bring that Tivo up to 6.3b, so thanks again!


----------



## PJO1966

It's been a while since I zippered my drive and I don't remember... isn't there a question along the way asking if there are recordings that need to be saved? I want to reZipper with 6.3b but I now have a few programs recorded. I'd rather not wait until I get caught up again.


----------



## rbautch

This version of the Zipper is now live on the website. Thanks to all who helped test it. Please post any further comments or questions in the Zipper thread.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> This version of the Zipper is now live on the website.


No it isn't. I just checked and the download link just loops back to the top of the webpage.


----------



## tkgunn

Not that I have a clue to what I am doing but for the sake of feedback; I have HR10-250 had brand new install 6.3b.
first tried tweak.sh worked fine but lost telnet after and never restored. So good time to try zipper making .iso from scratch made iso all went well installed new image all went great but still cant get any connection. I would imagine it is the USB not supported although it worked fine with the instake 6.3b USB TRENDnet TU-ET100C


----------



## Lord Vader

mr.unnatural said:


> No it isn't. I just checked and the download link just loops back to the top of the webpage.


Worked fine for me.


----------



## mr.unnatural

Then you must be using a different link than I am. When I click on the link in this paragraph it takes me right back to the top of the page.



> Step 2 - Create the Zipper CD
> The Zipper CD consists of four components. The first is a zip file containing the Zipper scripts, and can be downloaded here. Copy this zip file anywhere on your PC and unzip it.


Is there another download link posted elsewhere that I'm missing?


----------



## Lord Vader

I just tried again, and it opens up the Zipper download window, allowing me to DL the script. I don't know what's wrong on your end.


----------



## mr.unnatural

You just said the magic word, Lord Vader. I'm using FireFox and it's set to block popup windows. Once I allowed popups for the Zipper website I was able to get the download window. A caveat about popup windows and blockers would be nice.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm using FireFox, too.


----------



## sk33t3r

In firefox is their a setting to add specific sites to the trusted sites?


----------



## Lord Vader

Tools --> Options --> Content --> Allowed sites (button to the right)


----------



## justinz71

I am not sure if my issue is 6.3b specific or not but I wanted to put an link here just in case. In short, zipper is erroring out as it tries to mount the drive after the image install. (6.3b, by the book, new drive). Thanks. 


...sorry, I guess I cant link to the post yet  It is in the main support thread, the string below will get you there with a copy and paste.

showthread.php?p=4817282&&#post4817282


----------



## Sorcerer

Well I had a hard drive fail in my 6.3b Zippered HR10-250 (not Zipper's fault, I'm sure!), so this morning I ended up rebuilding the HR10-250 with two 400GB drives.

The 2.7 Zipper with a 6.3b InstantCake image from DVRUpgrade worked great again during the install, just as expected, no problems along the way.

After putting the lid back on and hooking everything up, I re-did the guided set-up to fix the "problems" in the image: change from Satellite Only to Satellite & Off-Air Antenna as well as change to my zip code. The image comes with an Illinois zip code and has Chicago satellite local channels 2, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 20, 23, 26, 32, 38, 44, 50, 56, 60, 62, 66.

However, it's now something like 16 hours later and while the receiver is listing my digital local channels (after it acquired them in the guided set-up), I'm still only showing the Chicago local channels -- mine haven't shown up.

Also, I only have guide data on my digital local channels until Saturday early evening. The System Information screen shows:

Program Guide Data: Up to Wed, January 31. Some channels may vary.

I know it's been less than a day, but I've never seen my locals take this long to show up .. and the guide data is agonizingly slow. I've just rebooted the box thinking something was "stuck" but to no avail.

Any suggestions on these problems, or do I just hurry up and wait?


----------



## Da Goon

I have noticed on my HR10 w/ 6.3b that the guide data does seem to download relatively slowly sometimes. If these issues persist well after your install, the only thing I could think of is the fact the you're running 2x 400 gig drives off of a power supply made to sustain 1 250 gig drive. That can be quite a test of the power supply each time you boot the machine.


----------



## vectorite

Sorcerer said:


> Well I had a hard drive fail in my 6.3b Zippered HR10-250 (not Zipper's fault, I'm sure!), so this morning I ended up rebuilding the HR10-250 with two 400GB drives.
> 
> The 2.7 Zipper with a 6.3b InstantCake image from DVRUpgrade worked great again during the install, just as expected, no problems along the way.
> 
> After putting the lid back on and hooking everything up, I re-did the guided set-up to fix the "problems" in the image: change from Satellite Only to Satellite & Off-Air Antenna as well as change to my zip code. The image comes with an Illinois zip code and has Chicago satellite local channels 2, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 20, 23, 26, 32, 38, 44, 50, 56, 60, 62, 66.
> 
> However, it's now something like 16 hours later and while the receiver is listing my digital local channels (after it acquired them in the guided set-up), I'm still only showing the Chicago local channels -- mine haven't shown up.
> 
> Also, I only have guide data on my digital local channels until Saturday early evening. The System Information screen shows:
> 
> Program Guide Data: Up to Wed, January 31. Some channels may vary.
> 
> I know it's been less than a day, but I've never seen my locals take this long to show up .. and the guide data is agonizingly slow. I've just rebooted the box thinking something was "stuck" but to no avail.
> 
> Any suggestions on these problems, or do I just hurry up and wait?


Call 1 - 800 directv and dial 721


----------



## Sorcerer

vectorite said:


> Call 1 - 800 directv and dial 721


Geez, do I feel like a newbie?

I've never had to do anything like that before and I've rebuilt my receivers many, many times!

About 10 seconds after I called the number and told them I was "missing local channels", they showed up on my rebuilt HR10-250.

Thanks a bunch, vectorite! :up:


----------



## NytOwl666

vectorite said:


> Call 1 - 800 directv and dial 721


Actually you can do this online through the D* site. Check out the customer service links and reset any/all your boxes. It does a send all services within a few seconds.


----------



## Tivogre

For the next version... any chance of adding a capability for the image restore to support 2 drive systems (auto expand across both drives during the restore)?


----------



## nomailforjeff

Tivogre said:


> For the next version... any chance of adding a capability for the image restore to support 2 drive systems (auto expand across both drives during the restore)?


1. Use the instant cake to add the new drive 
2. Run the Zipper

This works with series 2 DTiVo w/ 6.2, anyway.


----------



## Tivogre

I know HOW to add the second drive... It would just be simpler to do it in one step with the image restore.


----------



## darrin75

Maybe this already been suggested, but is there anyway for your script to check for your own image file. I have 6.2 saved to a disk, and would like to use that instead of using dvrupgrade image. I know I can always reimage it my self, then run zipper, but It would be a nice feature to have?

Thanks Great tools


----------



## chamelea

This thread is over 2 years old, so not sure what you'll hear on that suggestion. But your question raises a different question for me. I'm pondering a disk upgrade to a DSR7000, and I'm curious as to why you:

have a preference for your basic 6.2 versus the Instant Cake version?
prefer 6.2 versus the latest, 6.4?
That second question has been difficult to research in the fora, though I did discover that 6.4 corrects for the latest dating-shift of Daylight Savings time. Can anyone link to a change log for the Series 2 software?


----------



## tivoupgrade

chamelea said:


> This thread is over 2 years old, so not sure what you'll hear on that suggestion. But your question raises a different question for me. I'm pondering a disk upgrade to a DSR7000, and I'm curious as to why you:
> 
> have a preference for your basic 6.2 versus the Instant Cake version?
> prefer 6.2 versus the latest, 6.4?
> That second question has been difficult to research in the fora, though I did discover that 6.4 corrects for the latest dating-shift of Daylight Savings time. Can anyone link to a change log for the Series 2 software?


I don't think there is a change log out there.

The notable differences between 6.2a and 6.4a are:

1) 6.4a no longer contains the 'hidden' code that allows you to unlock MRV
2) 6.4a supports the DIRECTV "online" scheduling feature from their web site
3) 6.4a has some changes to support changes that were made to the guide data; ie. some folks report losing season passes and missing some recordings when sticking with 6.2a (the workaround is using manual scheduling)

We've maintained 6.2a and 6.4a versions of InstantCake so that people who explicitly want to use 6.2a (obviously for purposes of MRV support) can do so without any trouble. For those who use 6.2a and PTVnet (or rbautch's mods) there are free scripts (documented somewhere in this thread) for downloading slices that will allow you to move to 6.4a through the manual upgrade process (one must manually preserve hacks unless using 'the slicer'), however.

Lou


----------



## chamelea

*Thanks for the quick feedback. I'll probably choose 6.2a.
One more (unrelated) question . . . I saw following quote (here):
*


Lou Jacob (@DVRupgrade Forum) said:


> IamWedge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about the laptop as well. A interface through IDE for the target drive? Could this be accomplished though a Hard drive enclousure? The Hard drive enclousure is of course a connection to the laptop by USB.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Series1 and Series2, you won't be able to do that. *InstantCake for those models only supports IDE interfaces (not USB).*
> For the Series3 and TiVo HD, you can use a USB-IDE/SATA adapter (available on our web site) and therefore, you can use a laptop.
Click to expand...

I, too, need to use a laptop to image a new drive (for my DSR7000), since I don't own a PC. But vast hours of research, here and elsewhere, revealed that the WD10EVVA is an ideal replacement, and that a SATA drive _will work_ in the S2 with an IDE/SATA adapter. I duly acquired the 1-TByte drive (only $95 at Amazon, Oct '09) and those hardware bits, only to later discover your above-quote.

_BTW, since S3 units use SATA drives, why would anyone need a USB-IDE/SATA adapter for the S3 Instant Cake? ... seems that a USB-SATA connector would do that job._

But my main question ... since my Phillips is stuck on the green-screen, I had already decided to get the S2-Instant Cake, But now I'll clearly need to interject some MFS tools to accomplish the task on my laptop. 
_Maybe it's because the S2-Instant Cake pre-dated USB ports? 
I'm still assuming I can just extract my 'missing image' from your CD?_

The only alternative I've discovered would be mailing my blank drive to Wknees for their imaging service. Unfortunately, that would bypass the other tweaks like PTVnet, etc. Thanks again for your prompt advice.


----------



## tivoupgrade

chamelea said:


> I, too, need to use a laptop to image a new drive (for my DSR7000), since I don't own a PC. But vast hours of research, here and elsewhere, revealed that the WD10EVVA is an ideal replacement, and that a SATA drive _will work_ in the S2 with an IDE/SATA adapter. I duly acquired the 1-TByte drive (only $95 at Amazon, Oct '09) and those hardware bits, only to later discover your above-quote.


It's debatable whether that is the 'ideal' replacement. For me, the ideal replacement would be a PATA drive, but using an IDE/SATA adapter, you certainly can use that drive.



> _BTW, since S3 units use SATA drives, why would anyone need a USB-IDE/SATA adapter for the S3 Instant Cake? ... seems that a USB-SATA connector would do that job._


They wouldn't. Unless their PC only had IDE in it.



> But my main question ... since my Phillips is stuck on the green-screen, I had already decided to get the S2-Instant Cake, But now I'll clearly need to interject some MFS tools to accomplish the task on my laptop.
> _Maybe it's because the S2-Instant Cake pre-dated USB ports?
> I'm still assuming I can just extract my 'missing image' from your CD?_


InstantCake was developed over five years ago. That certainly did not pre-date USB ports, however laptops were very expensive, most people had IDE PC's and the boot CD used for the software did not support USB. All of those are factors...



> The only alternative I've discovered would be mailing my blank drive to Wknees for their imaging service. Unfortunately, that would bypass the other tweaks like PTVnet, etc. Thanks again for your prompt advice.


Why not consider DVRupgrade?

Lou


----------



## chamelea

Didn't realize that DVRupgrade includes an offer to image a pre-existing blank drive. If I abandon hope of doing it myself, I'll surely look over that service list more carefully. Thanks again, very much.


----------



## tivoupgrade

chamelea said:


> Didn't realize that DVRupgrade includes an offer to image a pre-existing blank drive. If I abandon hope of doing it myself, I'll surely look over that service list more carefully. Thanks again, very much.


Hopefully, you can do it yourself with the tools available here. If not, yes, we do offer that service (which includes testing the drive, as well as configuring it). Keep in mind that we do not configure tweak.sh, however we do include the script as part of PTVnet so you can run it in your environment, if you prefer it over PTVnet.

Lots of help here, though - so don't give up quite yet...

Lou


----------



## darrin75

Maybe this already been suggested, but is there anyway for your script to check for your own image file. I have 6.2 saved to a disk, and would like to use that instead of using dvrupgrade image. I know I can always reimage it my self, then run zipper, but It would be a nice feature to have?


This question above is still not answered.


----------



## rbautch

It can check for anything. Just replace 000001 for what you want it to check for in the line that starts like this:

if [ -f /cdrom/000001 ]

Alternatively, you can just rename your backup file to "000001".


----------



## darrin75

Does 000001 have a file extention or is it just file? Thanks by the way for the response.


----------



## tivoupgrade

darrin75 said:


> Does 000001 have a file extention or is it just file? Thanks by the way for the response.


000001 is the name of the file that contains the MFSbackup output used as part of InstantCake; there is no extension. Either (or both) of rbautch's recommendations will work just fine, its just a question of which is easier for you to do.


----------



## darrin75

does not work.

My back up is structured like so..(my Back up CD)

bootpage (folder)
image (folder) inside this folder is tivo.mfs 
setmrv file
superpatch file
etc..

Of course if I reimage a drive . I would use
mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /cdrom/image/tivo.mfs /dev/hda


If I try to rename tivo.mfs to 000001 file. Nothing happen always says without tivo image. Not sure what the 000001 file structure is? Any suggestions?

BY the way this is not a IC image. Its mine. SO maybe file structure is different?


----------



## darrin75

Ok finally figure it out. It seems my image with the zipper is beyond the 300mb threshold...

Fix below..

http://rapidshare.com/files/295871685/miso.zip.html


----------

